# Arrivano i cinesi: mercato ideale dell'estate



## Smarx10 (27 Maggio 2016)

Con il più che possibile arrivo dei cinesi rimanere coi piedi per terra è davvero difficile; il mercato si prospetta il migliore degli ultimi 15 anni almeno, e ognuno non smette di sperare. Chi vorreste comprare in questa sessione di mercato, e chi vorreste cedere?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Maggio 2016)

Galliani farà il mercato...ogni sogno è morto dopo oggi...


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2016)

Non voglio fare nomi, dico solo che sono fondamentali tre ruoli di altissimo livello: centrale di difesa, centrocampista di qualità, fantasista che sia dietro le punte o sull'esterno.

Poi chiaro serva qualche altro buon innesto, ma i tre sopra citati devono essere di spessore.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Galliani farà il mercato...ogni sogno è morto dopo oggi...



la cosa sta sulle @@ anche a me, ma non credere che abbia la libertà che ha avuto in questi anni, sarà tenuto sotto stretto controllo, e, all'inizio ci proverà, ma sono convinto che alla prima scemenza lo rimettono in riga


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2016)

Ci vogliono almeno 4 giocatori importanti:
1 Difensore centrale
2 Centrocampisti (regista e fantasista)
1 Attaccante degno di tale nome
poi tanti gregari.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Con il più che possibile arrivo dei cinesi rimanere coi piedi per terra è davvero difficile; il mercato si prospetta il migliore degli ultimi 15 anni almeno, e ognuno non smette di sperare. Chi vorreste comprare in questa sessione di mercato, e chi vorreste cedere?



Senza allenatore e quindi senza saper come giocare come si possono fare nomi e programmare un mercato?? Prendo un trequartista? E se l'allenatore non lo 'vede' nel suo modo di giocare??? Ecco perchè il rinnovo di montolivo non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Deciso da galliani sulla base di quale conoscenza tattica?? Non ha voluto farsi sfuggire il fenomeno?? Ecco perchè la priorità è avere una dirigenza, poi un allenatore, poi costruire la squadra.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano ha detto che Galliani si limiterà a comprare quelli che vogliono i cinesi. Però non mi torna una cosa: se questi cinesi si sono affidati, almeno momentaneamente, alla vecchia dirigenza, lo hanmo fatto sia perché tra il preliminare e il closing c'è la famosa fase di cogestione, in cui non si può ancora rivoluzionare l'asset dirigenziario, ma anche perché non conoscono bene il mercato europeo e pensano di affidarsi ai vecchi membri della dirigenza per mandare avanti il mercato.
Magari mi sbaglio, ma dubito che i cinesi abbiano nella cordata un direttore tecnico o comunque una figura che gestisca le manovre del pelato. Temo abbia carta bianca e che possa fare gravi danni. Spero con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi, però, se con Bee si sapeva che la fase di cogestione ci sarebbe stata con Galliani e la Doyen (a prescindere dalla serietà dell'acquirente), ora non saprei proprio chi possa affiancare (tenere a bada) Galliani in questi mercato


----------



## VonVittel (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Senza allenatore e quindi senza saper come giocare come si possono fare nomi e programmare un mercato?? Prendo un trequartista? E se l'allenatore non lo 'vede' nel suo modo di giocare??? Ecco perchè il rinnovo di montolivo non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Deciso da galliani sulla base di quale conoscenza tattica?? Non ha voluto farsi sfuggire il fenomeno?? Ecco perchè la priorità è avere una dirigenza, poi un allenatore, poi costruire la squadra.



La dirigenza cambierà solo DOPO il closing, quindi se tutto va bene, dopo la seconda settimana di luglio! 
La scelta dell'allenatore e e l'attuazione di un piano di mercato si hanno prima del cambio dirigenziale


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Con il più che possibile arrivo dei cinesi rimanere coi piedi per terra è davvero difficile; il mercato si prospetta il migliore degli ultimi 15 anni almeno, e ognuno non smette di sperare. Chi vorreste comprare in questa sessione di mercato, e chi vorreste cedere?



Sono così morto dentro dopo gli ultimi mercati fatti dal Condor, che non so veramente chi possa puntare il Milan. Io punterei il grosso del budget sul centrocampo
-2 centrocampisti di alto livello
-1 centrocampista di prospettiva.
-1 difensore di alto livello
questo come primo passo. Ma c'è troppo da sistemare. Qualsiasi cosa punti sei nel giusto


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> La dirigenza cambierà solo DOPO il closing, qui se tutto va bene, dopo la seconda settimana di luglio!
> La scelta dell'allenatore e e l'attuazione di un piano di mercato si hanno prima del cambio dirigenziale



Ma il mercato non lo fa l'allenatore ??? Se non da solo ma quanto meno coinvolgendolo nelle scelte...
O prima si prendono i campioni e poi si danno in consegna al nuovo allenatore? A meno che non prendi nomi che mettono tutti d'accordo è un pò azzardato. Chi sarà il nostro nuovo allenatore???


----------



## VonVittel (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma il mercato non lo fa l'allenatore ??? Se non da solo ma quanto meno coinvolgendolo nelle scelte...
> O prima si prendono i campioni e poi si danno in consegna al nuovo allenatore? A meno che non prendi nomi che mettono tutti d'accordo è un pò azzardato. Chi sarà il nostro nuovo allenatore???



Non per forza. Storicamente il Milan di Berlusconi non ha mai seguito le indicazioni dei vari Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti, ecc. Va a discrezione della società. Nella situazione attuale non possiamo per niente pernettercelo, la rosa è da ricostruire, sono state annunciate tante partenze, dunque vanno completati alcuni colpi per tempo. Senza aspettare agosto.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Non per forza. Storicamente il Milan di Berlusconi non ha mai seguito le indicazioni dei vari Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti, ecc. Va a discrezione della società. Nella situazione attuale non possiamo per niente pernettercelo, la rosa è da ricostruire, sono state annunciate tante partenze, dunque vanno completati alcuni colpi per tempo. Senza aspettare agosto.



Si hai ragione riguardo le scelte che a volte la società ha fatto, imponendo a volte atleti agli allenatori di turno, ma salti un passaggio fondamentale : la dirigenza sapeva chi sedeva sulla panchina. Quindi sapeva come faceva giocare le squadre. Pare poco ma non lo è. Comunque c'è talmente tanto lavoro da fare in materia di costruzione della rosa che qualche elemento va sicuramente preso.


----------



## Giangy (27 Maggio 2016)

Vorrei questo:

un difensore centrale
due centrocampisti di livello
un centrocampista discreto
un attaccante di livello
qualche giovane di buone speranze


----------



## pisolo22 (27 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono almeno 4 giocatori importanti:
> 1 Difensore centrale
> 2 Centrocampisti (regista e fantasista)
> 1 Attaccante degno di tale nome
> poi tanti gregari.



quoto tutto i centrocampisti forti devono essere 2 e devono essere i titolari !!!! 
I nomi li faccio giusto cosi x gioco ma tanto sappiamo che non saranno mai i nostri citati:
*1 *DC (*Godin\Thiago Silva\Benatia*)
*2* CC (*Pjanic* (servirebbe come il pane)*\Isco\David Silva\Witsel\Pastore\Biglia\ Gotze*(perchè no è in rotta con il Bayern) e se mi prendono 2 tra questi io un posticino anche se qui è criticato io per Vazquez lo farei uscire come ciliegina.
*1*AT(seconda punta) d'affiancare a *Bacca* che se fosse per me terrei (Il sogno è *Griezmann* mi è sempre piaciuto dai tempi della Sociedad\Reus\Maherz\Muniain\


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Maggio 2016)

Benatia 20milioni
Biglia 15/20milioni
Pastore 40milioni
Ibrahimovic 0
Gente di spessore, ma soprattutto gente che ha grande personalità e carisma

Per quanto riguarda gli altri non è necessario che siano top player, ma che siano BUONI giocatori, e soprattutto di prospettiva.
Ad esempio punterei su Lapadula, su Tielemans. Si era parlato anche di Vilhena che secondo me sarebbe stato un parametro zero stranamente intelligente, visto che è molto giovane e bravo e ha buona qualità e piedi discreti. 

Oltre ai giocatori in scadenza butterei fuori pippe clamorose quali Poli, che credo abbia anche un mercato discreto, Honda, Bertolacci (anche se è svalutatissimo rispetto ai 20 milioni), e altra gente che si è capito che al milan non vuole più starci tipo Menez e Diego Lopez. In questo modo liberandoci di ingaggi pesanti e magari incassando ricavi per qualche cartellino si potrebbe andare a costruire il resto della squadra


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Con il più che possibile arrivo dei cinesi rimanere coi piedi per terra è davvero difficile; il mercato si prospetta il migliore degli ultimi 15 anni almeno, e ognuno non smette di sperare. Chi vorreste comprare in questa sessione di mercato, e chi vorreste cedere?



Galliani come possibile ultimo mercato vorrà dimostrare tutta la sua vera competenza e sono certo che ribalterà la rosa ritornando su tutti i colpi che per mancanza di fondi gli sono sfuggiti in questi ultimi anni, conoscendolo non si farà nemmeno sfuggire qualche ritorno di cuore:

Donnarumma (Antonio)
Krajnc Munoz Ranocchia Pasqual
Montolivo Valdifiori Dzemaili. 
Biabiany Okaka Pato​
Questi Adriano con 150 milioni li porta a casa tranquillo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2016)

La butto lì: 300 milioni totali tra mercato e merchandasing, quindi immagino un 150 milioni di euro per il mercato. Ipotizziamo che il nuovo allenatore sarà Emery e che il basco verrà a fare il suo 4-2-3-1 sivigliano. Questa la formazione: 

Donnarumma
De Sciglio Benatia Romagnoli R. Rodriguez
Krychowiak Kucka
Yarmolenko Isco Bonaventura
Bacca​
Benatia 20, R. Rodriguez 50, Krychowiak 15, Isco 50, Yarmolenko 30. Qualcosina in più di 150 milioni, ma in tal caso non credo ci sarebbero problemi a coprire l'eccedente e, soprattutto, credo siano cifre realistiche per quei giocatori. Con questa squadra e quell'allenatore arrivi terzo a mani basse.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Galliani come possibile ultimo mercato vorrà dimostrare tutta la sua vera competenza e sono certo che ribalterà la rosa ritornernando su tutti i colpi che per mancanza di fondi gli sono sfuggiti in questi ultimi anni, conoscendolo non si farà nemmeno sfuggire qualche ritorno di cuore:
> 
> Donnarumma (Antonio)
> Abate Munoz Ranocchia Pasqual
> ...



sicuramente è un upgrade


----------



## VonVittel (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione riguardo le scelte che a volte la società ha fatto, imponendo a volte atleti agli allenatori di turno, ma salti un passaggio fondamentale : la dirigenza sapeva chi sedeva sulla panchina. Quindi sapeva come faceva giocare le squadre. Pare poco ma non lo è. Comunque c'è talmente tanto lavoro da fare in materia di costruzione della rosa che qualche elemento va sicuramente preso.



Beh in realtà lo stesso discorso vale anche per allenatori come Terim e Zaccheroni, che di certo non sono degli estimatori del tiki-taka.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Beh in realtà lo stesso discorso vale anche per allenatori come Terim e Zaccheroni, che di certo non sono degli estimatori del tiki-taka.



Questa dirigenza ultimamente tutto ha seguito fuorchè una logica in sede di mercato. Ora poi che lo zoccolo duro e una base nemmeno li abbiamo è tutto più difficile. Negli anni di terim e zaccheroni la base c'era eccome. Di colpo però si è capito che balotelli , mexes, boateng ecc ecc non sono più calciatori. L'anno scorso allora ci hanno preso in giro?? Ora che si vuole vender casa si nascondono le crepe nel muro???


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì: 300 milioni totali tra mercato e merchandasing, quindi immagino un 150 milioni di euro per il mercato. Ipotizziamo che il nuovo allenatore sarà Emery e che il basco verrà a fare il suo 4-2-3-1 sivigliano. Questa la formazione:
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio Benatia Romagnoli R. Rodriguez
> ...



Scusa non sono aggiornatissimo sul calcio estero, non lo seguo più come un tempo, ma spenderemmo 50 M per un terzino e andremmo ancora in giro con Bacca?

mettiamo di piazzare Bacca sui 25 + 50 risparmiati sul terzino, non credi che con 75 milioni ci possa essere qualche centravanti più completo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa non sono aggiornatissimo sul calcio estero, non lo seguo più come un tempo, ma spenderemmo 50 M per un terzino e andremmo ancora in giro con Bacca?
> 
> mettiamo di piazzare Bacca sui 25 + 50 risparmiati, non credi che con 75 milioni ci possa essere qualche centravanti più completo?


Ovviamente non ho detto che spenderemmo 50 milioni per un terzino, ma che io lo farei, perché lì a sinistra c'è un vuoto e un Milan che voglia rinascere non può andare in giro con Antonelli. Alla luce di ciò, temo che un Rodriguez non vada via per meno di 50 milioni, se non di più, dal Wolfsburg. Bacca con Emery e quegli innesti alle spalle me lo tengo volentieri, perché con una squadra così può arrivare a 30 goal stagionali tranquillamente, considerato che già quest'ano è arrivato a 20.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha detto che Galliani si limiterà a comprare quelli che vogliono i cinesi. Però non mi torna una cosa: se questi cinesi si sono affidati, almeno momentaneamente, alla vecchia dirigenza, lo hanmo fatto sia perché tra il preliminare e il closing c'è la famosa fase di cogestione, in cui non si può ancora rivoluzionare l'asset dirigenziario, ma anche perché non conoscono bene il mercato europeo e pensano di affidarsi ai vecchi membri della dirigenza per mandare avanti il mercato.
> Magari mi sbaglio, ma dubito che i cinesi abbiano nella cordata un direttore tecnico o comunque una figura che gestisca le manovre del pelato. Temo abbia carta bianca e che possa fare gravi danni. Spero con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi, però, se con Bee si sapeva che la fase di cogestione ci sarebbe stata con Galliani e la Doyen (a prescindere dalla serietà dell'acquirente), ora non saprei proprio chi possa affiancare (tenere a bada) Galliani in questi mercato



Verrà preso un DS, anche perché Galliani non lo è.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì: 300 milioni totali tra mercato e merchandasing, quindi immagino un 150 milioni di euro per il mercato. Ipotizziamo che il nuovo allenatore sarà Emery e che il basco verrà a fare il suo 4-2-3-1 sivigliano. Questa la formazione:
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio Benatia Romagnoli R. Rodriguez
> ...



Il TS non è una priorità per quest'anno, siamo ben coperti con Antonelli, De Sciglio e Vangioni. Preferirei al massimo un TD come vrsaljko, 15 milioni e te lo porti a casa. 50-15=35. 30 li spenderei per Witsel, non deve fare il regista, ma mettere ordine a centrocampo. D'accordissimo su Krychowiak, Yarmolenko e Benatia. Isco mi piacerebbe troppo ma non so se accetta di venire da noi. Mi sembra più realistico Pjanic, 40 milioni più o meno. Spenderei 10 milioni per Mammana e avrei una buona riserva come DC, e proprio per esagerare, un ATT di sicuro avvenire come Milik. 
Non dimenticare che ci sono le cessioni e i risparmi sugli ingaggi! Potenzialmente possiamo spendere anche 170-180 milioni!

Donnarumma (Gabriel);
Vrsaljko (Abate) 15
Benatia (Mammana 10) 20
Romagnoli (Paletta, Ely)
Antonelli (De Sciglio, Vangioni);
Krychowiak (Kucka, Mauri) 15
Witsel (Montolivo, Locatelli); 30
Yarmolenko (Suso) 30
Pjanic 40
Bonaventura (Niang)
Bacca (Milik 15) 

Cessioni: fine contratto per Zapata, Balotelli, Alex, Mexes, Boateng; cessione di Diego Lopez, Poli, Menez, Luiz Adriano (se non dimentico qualcun altro).


E se devo proprio esagerare (concedetemelo  ), Bacca lo venderei per 30 milioni (fortissimo sotto porta, ma troppo avulso dal gioco per i miei gusti e per la mia idea di calcio), risparmi sull'ingaggio, segni una piccola plusvalenza e provi a prendere Ibra.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Verrà preso un DS, anche perché Galliani non lo è.



Non lo metto in dubbio, ma prima o dopo il closing?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2016)

Emery
Benatia
Isco
Ben Arfa
Milik


Quel nome là al posto di Milik non lo metto....


Vendere: 

Lopez
Calabria, Locatelli (prestito)
Honda
Menez
Adriano
Bacca



Donnarumma

Abate Benatia Romagnoli Antonelli

Kucka Montolivo

BenArfa Isco Bonaventura

Milik
​
riserve: Gabriel; DeSciglio, Zapata, Paletta, Vangioni; Mauri, Poli; Bertolacci, Niang, Suso, Matri


----------



## kolao95 (27 Maggio 2016)

Personalmente inizierei affiancando un buon secondo portiere a Gigio, uno che conosca già il campionato italiano: un Mirante o un Consigli, per capirci.. Come terzo puoi benissimo tenere Agazzi.
In difesa serve assolutamente un centrale abbastanza rapido e che abbia doti da leader per far crescere in tranquillità Romagnoli, il migliore da questo punto di vista per rapporto qualità/prezzo è Benatia, anche Alderweireld non mi dispiacerebbe. Prendi un terzo centrale, l'ideale sarebbe stato Tonelli, ma è andato via per cui virerei su Acerbi. Come quarto tieni Zapata. Serve anche un terzino: a sinistra panchini Antonelli e prendi un Gayà o altrimenti riporti Darmian alla base, mentre a destra tieni De Sciglio e Abate.
A centrocampo Kucka e Bonaventura possono essere i titolari, soprattutto se giochiamo a 4. Prendi un bell'esterno destro (A me piacerebbe Candreva) e soprattutto servirà un centrocampista con i controfiocchi: Pjanic sarebbe l'ideale, se si riprendesse fisicamente non disdegnerei Strootman. Dovessimo giocare a 3 invece mi fionderei su Paredes o Diawara per farlo giocare davanti alla difesa, Kucka mezzala destra e lo stesso Pjanic mezzala sinistra. Anche Witsel non mi dispiacerebbe, penso possa fare di tutto: interno, mezzala, regista.
In caso di attacco a 2 terrei Bacca e prenderei una grande seconda punta (chi non lo so, anche perché c'è una moria di seconde punte e ci sono tremila esterni e trequartisti). In caso di attacco a 3 tieni Jack a sinistra, prendi un esterno destro (Isco) però vedo male Bacca e quindi servirebbe una punta centrale anche.

In definitiva: 
Secondo portiere 5-6 milioni
Benatia 20 milioni
Darmian/Gaya 25 milioni
Pjanic 38 milioni
Candreva 20 milioni
Seconda punta il restante (circa 40 milioni)


----------



## alcyppa (27 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Emery
> Benatia
> Isco
> Ben Arfa
> ...




Pavoletti?


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2016)

Evito di sbilanciarmi, ma la base è un fuoriclasse e un capitano (tanto meglio se anch'esso un giocatore di altissimo livello).


----------



## koti (27 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Il TS non è una priorità per quest'anno, siamo ben coperti con Antonelli, De Sciglio e Vangioni


Abbiamo tutti terzinacci che non indovinano mai cross neanche per sbaglio, sia a destra che a sinistra. Un ottimo terzino servirebbe tantissimo, almeno uno


----------



## koti (27 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì: 300 milioni totali tra mercato e merchandasing, quindi immagino un 150 milioni di euro per il mercato. Ipotizziamo che il nuovo allenatore sarà Emery e che il basco verrà a fare il suo 4-2-3-1 sivigliano. Questa la formazione:
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio Benatia Romagnoli R. Rodriguez
> ...


Sarebbe veramente un'ottima base di partenza. L'anno successivo acquistando 2-3 giocatoroni da 60 milioni l'uno te la potresti già giocare con la Juve.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Maggio 2016)

Benatia 
Pijanic 
Tielemans
Witsel 
Ibrahimovic

4-4-2 con:
Donnarumma
Abate Benatia Romagnoli De Sciglio
Tielemans Kucka Pijanic Witsel 
Bacca Ibrahimovic

All. Emery 

Centrale difens. forte, centrocampo rifondato alla grande, attacco top...spesa 115/120 ml e con i restanti 35 paghi un anno di ingaggio ai nuovi tecnico compreso.
Se la cessione va in porto e si volesse fare sul serio sarebbe cosa fattibile. 

Un saluto gente


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì: 300 milioni totali tra mercato e merchandasing, quindi immagino un 150 milioni di euro per il mercato. Ipotizziamo che il nuovo allenatore sarà Emery e che il basco verrà a fare il suo 4-2-3-1 sivigliano. Questa la formazione:
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio Benatia Romagnoli R. Rodriguez
> ...



L'avevo proprio pensata così, con un regista(Moutinho) e un esterno al posto di Jack tipo Teixeira sarebbe perfetta. Inutile stare qui a parlare, servono almeno 8 giocatori di spessore nuovi e bisogna subito puntare a vincere. Il resto sono chiacchiere da bar


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2016)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Benatia
> Pijanic
> Tielemans
> Witsel
> ...


Witsel e Tielemans esterni di centrocampo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Witsel e Tielemans esterni di centrocampo?



Beh dai, con un 4312 la si può aggiustare 


Donnarumma
Abate Benatia Romagnoli De Sciglio
Kucka Tielemans Witsel 
Pijanic
Bacca Ibrahimovic​


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Witsel e Tielemans esterni di centrocampo?


sono giocatori che sanno giocare sia centrali che mezz'ali, quindi non vedo dove dovrebbe essere il problema nel fare gli esterni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2016)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> sono giocatori che sanno giocare sia centrali che mezz'ali, quindi non vedo dove dovrebbe essere il problema nel fare gli esterni


Prego? La mezz'ala è un ruolo diverso dall'esterno di centrocampo.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Maggio 2016)

Io comprerei Kompany o Vermalen per la difesa, centrocampo Fernando del City Eriksen del Tottenham, attaccante Kane o Aguero


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prego? La mezz'ala è un ruolo diverso dall'esterno di centrocampo.



Witsel puo' fare tranquillamente l'esterno, per me anche tielemans, o magari metti quest ultimo centrale cc e vai con Pijanic...male che va vai sul 431 2 col bosniaco trequartista...non vedo problemi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2016)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Witsel puo' fare tranquillamente l'esterno, per me anche tielemans, o magari metti quest ultimo centrale cc e vai con Pijanic...male che va vai sul 431 2 col bosniaco trequartista...non vedo problemi.



Ma hai presente che vuol dire fare avanti e indietro per 90 minuti sulla fascia, puntare l'uomo, mettere cross in mezzo, rientrare sul piede per tirare e così via? E tu credi che una lumaca come Witsel possa fare tutto ciò?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2016)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Witsel puo' fare tranquillamente l'esterno, per me anche tielemans, o magari metti quest ultimo centrale cc e vai con Pijanic...male che va vai sul 431 2 col bosniaco trequartista...non vedo problemi.





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma hai presente che vuol dire fare avanti e indietro per 90 minuti sulla fascia, puntare l'uomo, mettere cross in mezzo, rientrare sul piede per tirare e così via? E tu credi che una lumaca come Witsel possa fare tutto ciò?



Ti ha risposto BossKilla. Guarda che l'esterno di centrocampo e il regista sono due ruoli diversi.


----------



## Heaven (27 Maggio 2016)

Donnarumma
Abate Godin Romagnoli De Sciglio
Kucka T.Alcantara Bonaventura 
Eriksen/Gotze
Bacca Ibra

Formazione utopica ma è bello sognare


----------



## Gabry (27 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me il mercato sarà fatto con l'obbiettivo del terzo posto.
Spenderanno "poco" ma sufficiente per raggiungere lo scopo.
Il vero mercato verrà fatto solo una volta tornati in CL.

Questo deluderà molti, ma l'investimento più giusto sarebbe quello che ci fa arrivare in CL, tutto il resto sarebbe da mettere in stadio ed espansione brand.


----------



## siioca (27 Maggio 2016)

Benatia 20 ml ,Alex Vidal 15ml,witsel 25 ml,isco 50 ml ,Ibra 0ml.


----------



## Didaco (27 Maggio 2016)

Io gradirei anche almeno un terzino vero. Credo che dei cross sbilenchi me abbiamo tutti abbastanza.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Abbiamo tutti terzinacci che non indovinano mai cross neanche per sbaglio, sia a destra che a sinistra. Un ottimo terzino servirebbe tantissimo, almeno uno



Ma infatti sono d'accordo con te, per quanto riguarda la fascia destra pero  Vrsaljko sarebbe perfetto. Sulla sinistra non abbiamo Serginho, ma sono decenti quelli che abbiamo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Maggio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma hai presente che vuol dire fare avanti e indietro per 90 minuti sulla fascia, puntare l'uomo, mettere cross in mezzo, rientrare sul piede per tirare e così via? E tu credi che una lumaca come Witsel possa fare tutto ciò?


Avendo giocato una mezza idea ce l'ho. 
Comunque parliamo di gente che ha piedi buoni (passaggio in profondita' pregiato e dribbling) ed ha la duttilita' per ricoprire tutti i ruoli di centrocampo. Di certo non sono fulmini, ma insomma neanche Seedorf lo era. 
Poi scusami ma avanti e dietro sulle fascia per 90min di che...gli esterni agiscono sulla fascia tra centrocampo ed attacco, non sono mica terzini fluidificanti.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Benatia 20 ml ,Alex Vidal 15ml,witsel 25 ml,isco 50 ml ,Ibra 0ml.



Sarebbe un grande mercato. E resterebbero ancora una cinquantina di milioni per puntellare la rosa o per la "pazzia" Pjanic.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti ha risposto BossKilla. Guarda che l'esterno di centrocampo e il regista sono due ruoli diversi.


Non ho dubbi a riguardo. Ma ci sono giocatori duttili che sanno ricoprire per caratteristiche ruoli diversi. Witsel e' passato dal fare il play basso all'esterno offensivo. Pensa te.


----------



## Tobi (28 Maggio 2016)

Donnarumma
Calabria Romagnoli *Benatia* De Sciglio
*Chalanoglu* *Moutinho* *Krychowiak* Bonaventura
*Ibrahimovic* Bacca

Allenatore Emery


----------



## Crox93 (28 Maggio 2016)

Benatia, Isco, Tielemans, Pjanic.
Se resta qualcosa, qualche buon giovane.
Bisogna vedere anche il tetto ingaggi stanziato dagli eventuali nuovi proprietari.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (28 Maggio 2016)

4-3-1-2
Donnarumma 
Abate benatia romagnoli Antonelli
Pjanic montolivo Bonaventura 
Pastore 
Ibra bacca 
Sarei contentissimo


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2016)

Supponendo ci siano 150 mln circa di budget credo ci muoveremo in questo senso: Difensore forte (benatia?), Centrocampista forte mi auguro ( non ho idea), Centrocampista giovane talentuoso (kovacic?), Attaccante.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Maggio 2016)

Portiere.: sella
Difesa: cavallo meloni 
Centrocampo: Magrini d Amelio Montolivo e bertolacci
Attacco: speroni Aristoteles Crisantemi. 
Modulo 5 5 5
Allenatore: cana


----------



## Aron (28 Maggio 2016)

Ziyech, ragazzi. 
Ziyech.
Costa poco, è giovane ed è fortissimo.

Non a caso sta per prenderlo il Borussia che ha un fiuto eccezionale per i giovani talenti.
Finché non ci sono le firme, si può ancora sperare.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ziyech, ragazzi.
> Ziyech.
> Costa poco, è giovane ed è fortissimo.
> 
> ...



Chi fa attualmente mercato nel milan conosce solo i giocatori del Genoa ed i feticci di galliani... figuriamoci se sanno chi è Ziyech...


----------



## davoreb (28 Maggio 2016)

Priorità:
Pjanic 40
uno tra Isco, James e Gotze 60
Candreva 20
Benatia 25

Poi:
Darmian 15 (o altro terzino titolare)
Immobile 11 (x me un occasione)
Witsel 15


Quindi 4321 

----------------Donnarumma-------------------
Desciglio--Romagnoli-Benatia-Darmian
-----Kucka------Witsel-----Pjanic-----------
---------Candreva----Isco---------------------
-----------------Bacca---------------------------

Riserve:


-------------------boh-----------------------------
Abate---Ely-----Zapata-------------Antonelli
------Poli------Montolivo----Mauri-----------
---------Niang-------Bonaventura-----------
-----------------Immobile---------------------


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2016)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Non ho dubbi a riguardo. Ma ci sono giocatori duttili che sanno ricoprire per caratteristiche ruoli diversi. Witsel e' passato dal fare il play basso all'esterno offensivo. Pensa te.


Certo, esistono giocatori capaci di ricoprire più ruoli. Se vai in Olanda trovi gente che dalla mediana in su sa ricoprire tutte le posizioni. Per questo motivo, fidati, Tielemans e Witsle sanno giocare soltanto in mezzo, da mezz'ali per la precisione, e mai e poi mai potrebbero fare gli esterni di centrocampo.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Maggio 2016)

Benatia 25
Darmian 15
Witsel 25
Krychowiack 20 
Marlos 18-20
Ibra 0

Il 4 2 3 1 di Emery ' fatto


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Maggio 2016)

Benatia 25 
Krchowiak 15
Fabregas 40
James 45
Ibra 0
Kovacic 0
----------------Donnarumma-----------------
Calabria -- Benatia---Romagnoli--- De Sciglio
--- -Fabregas----Krychowiak----Bonaventura--
-----------------James--------------------------
--------------Ibra---Bacca---------------------


----------



## de sica (28 Maggio 2016)

Al di là che si debba prendere prima l'allenatore, per concordare le mosse di mercato insieme, io prenderei:

Difesa: 2 centrali ( godin, benatia) e un terzino da rilanciare ( Danilo ad esempio). Costo totale, 60 milioni

Centrocampo: Pjanic, barkley ( che potrebbe costare di meno dopo quest'anno), rabiot (colpo low cost). Costo totale, 90/100 milioni

Attacco: Ibra a zero, altrimenti se ci sono altri soldi un attaccante di spessore per affiancare o sostituire bacca.

Alla fine 160 milioni in cartellini, però hai una squadra che già potrebbe competere per lo scudetto. 
Con 200 milioni uscirebbe anche il trequartista , però nomi come Reus, Isco ect


----------



## Schism75 (28 Maggio 2016)

Già detto in altro post, farmo restando che se fosse ag ha fare mercato sarebbe praticamente impossibile:

1 difensore centrale: marquinos -- giovane e veloce e difensivamente forte (quando era a Roma molto più di romagnoli).
2 centrocampisti: Verratti e Strootman. E mi regalerei anche Fagregas. E opterei per uno tra Paredes/Zielinski.
1 attaccante esterno: bernardeschi o Ferreira Carrasco (magari tutti e due).
2 attaccanti: Ibra e Pavoletti (si lo so non é un top player però secondo me vicino ad Ibra in Italia può fare molto male. E poi non possiamo comprare tutte figurine)

Venderei bacca, che sinceramente non mi é mai piaciuto.

I terzini per il solo campionato italiano vanno più che bene. Sarebbe una follia spendere 20 milioni per vrsaliko.

Fermo restando Donnarumma in porta:

Moduli: 

4-3-3

Abate/De sciglio 
De Sciglio/Antonelli
Marquinos
Romagnoli

Strootman
Verratti
Fabregas

Carrasco
Ibra
Binaventura 

4-2-3-1

Abate/De sciglio 
De Sciglio/Antonelli
Marquinos
Romagnoli

Strootman
Verratti

Carrasco
Fabregas
Bonaventura

Ibra



4-3-1-2

Abate/De sciglio 
De Sciglio/Antonelli
Marquinos
Romagnoli

Strootman
Verratti
Zielinski

Fabregas

Ibra 
Pavoletti

4-4-2

Abate/De sciglio 
De Sciglio/Antonelli
Marquinos
Romagnoli

Carrasco
Strootman/Fabregas
Verrati
Bonaventura

Ibra
Pavoletti


----------



## francesco pagliuca (28 Maggio 2016)

Via Alex Menez boa Balotelli de scoglio Abbate Lopez metà suadra


----------



## Djici (28 Maggio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Già detto in altro post, farmo restando che se fosse ag ha fare mercato sarebbe praticamente impossibile:
> 
> 1 difensore centrale: marquinos -- giovane e veloce e difensivamente forte (quando era a Roma molto più di romagnoli).
> 2 centrocampisti: Verratti e Strootman. E mi regalerei anche Fagregas. E opterei per uno tra Paredes/Zielinski.
> ...



Bella squadra ma il PSG cede giocatori solo se lo decide lui... quindi addio Marquinhos e sopratutto Marcolino.


----------



## _ET_ (28 Maggio 2016)

donnarumma
calabria benatia romagnoli de sciglio
rabiot montolivo kucka 
j.rodriguez
ibra bacca
già così sarebbe una formazione forte e fattibile con i cinesi ovviamente...

se devo sognare...
donnarumma
calabria benatia romagnoli r.rodriguez
Krychowiak matic
mahrez j.rodriguez depay
ibra


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2016)

Provo anch'io con questo giochetto: 

- DC, Godin (41M di clausola rescissoria)
- TQ, Pjanic (38M di clausola rescissoria)
- CC, Bazoer (25M)
- CC, Fabregas (35M)
- AC, Ibra (0)


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Provo anch'io con questo giochetto:
> 
> - DC, Godin (41M di clausola rescissoria)
> - TQ, Pjanic (38M di clausola rescissoria)
> ...



Così vinci la serie A a mani basse .


----------



## Crox93 (28 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Provo anch'io con questo giochetto:
> 
> - DC, Godin (41M di clausola rescissoria)
> - TQ, Pjanic (38M di clausola rescissoria)
> ...



A grandi linee concordo pure io su questo mercato,ma tra i costi (bisogna considerare anche il budget per i cartellini) e le uscite (bisogna vedere quante saranno e che cosa ci si può guadagnare) non vorrei fosse troppo utopistico.
In più aggiungici che il progetto sarebbe sicuramente serio ma che non tutti sarebbero disposti a venire al primo anno senza coppe e infine aggiungi le difficoltà a strappare certi giocatori alle squadre attuali e soprattutto alla concorrenza.
E' sicuramente una visione non impossibile ma decisamente ottimistica.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Provo anch'io con questo giochetto:
> 
> - DC, Godin (41M di clausola rescissoria)
> - TQ, Pjanic (38M di clausola rescissoria)
> ...



Fabregas non è più quello di 4-5 anni fa.

Tutto dipenderà dall'allenatore.
Se sarà Emery tratterrei Bacca e sognerei Ibra.
Senza esagerare con spese folli il primo anno ripartirei semplicemente così:

Donnarumma
Vrsaljko Romagnoli Benatia Antonelli
Bernardeschi Biglia Bonaventura Vangioni 
Ibra Bacca


Come cartellini siamo sotto i 100mln e con gli ingaggi non supereremmo i 150.


----------



## fra29 (28 Maggio 2016)

Sogniamo giusto per esorcizzare l'incubo della trattativa-pacco:

Donnarumma
Peres (15) Benatia (prestito) Romagnoli Antonelli
Witsel (25) Pjanic (38)
Bernardeschi (25-30) Ibra (0) Bonaventura 
Bacca

Mister: Emery

Peres e Bernardeschi puoi anche prenderli rottamando qualche paracarro (Poli) o giovane in prestito (Mauri).
Via tutti quelli in scadenza: Boa, Balo, Mexes, Alex.
Acquisti "contorno": Sissoko, Ben Arfa, Vasquez (15), Vangioni, Kovacicm(prestito)

Con questa rosa, se becchi una Juve leggermente doma, puoi lottare da subito per il primo posto.


----------



## Tahva (28 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Provo anch'io con questo giochetto:
> 
> - DC, Godin (41M di clausola rescissoria)
> - TQ, Pjanic (38M di clausola rescissoria)
> ...


Mamma mia... lasciatemi sognare...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo, esistono giocatori capaci di ricoprire più ruoli. Se vai in Olanda trovi gente che dalla mediana in su sa ricoprire tutte le posizioni. Per questo motivo, fidati, Tielemans e Witsle sanno giocare soltanto in mezzo, da mezz'ali per la precisione, e mai e poi mai potrebbero fare gli esterni di centrocampo.



No non mi fido. Precisione per precisione diciamo che Tielemans ė un regista ma fa bene anche la mezzala, mentre Witsel ė una mezzala ma sa fare egregiamente il regista, nonche' l'esterno offensivo in un 4231. Vedi i ruoli in maniera troppo rigida a mio avviso. 
In un 442 classico con cc in linea Witsel sapendo fare l'est. off. puo' fare senza problemi l esterno ; Tielemans sicuramente meno ma ė da vedere. In ogni caso se non Tielemans metti come esterno Pjanic, e il belga lo riporti al suo ruolo di regista affianco a Kucka mediano classico. Con un attaccante come Ibrahimovic che spazia e domina su tutto il versante d'attacco poi andrebbero bene esterni non troppo avanzati che giocano bene palla terra.
Ecco perchė a mio avviso un 442 con questi giocatori si puo' fare (o in alternativa optare per il 4312).

Poi va be io voglio un centrocampo completamente rifondato con giocatori tecnici, che poi il modo di farli giocare lo si trova sempre. Questi mi sembrano tra i migliori realmente prendibili (credo lo sia anche Pjanic se 40 li sborsi). Inutile parlare di Isco che e' imprendilbile..


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> No non mi fido. Precisione per precisione diciamo che Tielemans ė un regista ma fa bene anche la mezzala, mentre Witsel ė una mezzala ma sa fare egregiamente il regista, nonche' l'esterno offensivo in un 4231. Vedi i ruoli in maniera troppo rigida a mio avviso.
> In un 442 classico con cc in linea Witsel sapendo fare l'est. off. puo' fare senza problemi l esterno ; Tielemans sicuramente meno ma ė da vedere. In ogni caso se non Tielemans metti come esterno Pjanic, e il belga lo riporti al suo ruolo di regista affianco a Kucka mediano classico. Con un attaccante come Ibrahimovic che spazia e domina su tutto il versante d'attacco poi andrebbero bene esterni non troppo avanzati che giocano bene palla terra.
> Ecco perchė a mio avviso un 442 con questi giocatori si puo' fare (o in alternativa optare per il 4312).
> 
> Poi va be io voglio un centrocampo completamente rifondato con giocatori tecnici, che poi il modo di farli giocare lo si trova sempre. Questi mi sembrano tra i migliori realmente prendibili (credo lo sia anche Pjanic se 40 li sborsi). Inutile parlare di Isco che e' imprendilbile..


Esterno è una cosa, mezzala è totalmente un'altra cosa. Tielemans non lo conosco, ma Witsel non puó proprio farlo l'esterno. Non ha il passo, non ha il cross, non ha il dribbling dell'ala. Ha molta forza fisica, buona tecnica e soprattutto ha sempre giocato lì da interno o da mezzala, non esiste stravolgergli il ruolo a 26-27 anni.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Esterno è una cosa, mezzala è totalmente un'altra cosa. Tielemans non lo conosco, ma Witsel non puó proprio farlo l'esterno. Non ha il passo, non ha il cross, non ha il dribbling dell'ala. Ha molta forza fisica, buona tecnica e soprattutto ha sempre giocato lì da interno o da mezzala, non esiste stravolgergli il ruolo a 26-27 anni.



Ripeto di nuovo, Ha gia' giocato come esterno offensivo, puo' fare fare l'esterno di centrocampo per me.
Non ha dribbling, non sa crossare? Mah a me non sembra.


----------



## Sand (28 Maggio 2016)

Se si punta subito al top, spero in Benatia vicino a Romagnoli, Vrsaljko, due centrocampisti: Witsel finalmente possiamo permettercelo, anche se mi piace di più Andrè Gomes, e uno fra Pjanic con la clausola o Herrera del Manchester, davanti un nome grosso, anzi di più.
Benzema va via da Madrid?
E Cavani da Parigi?
Diego Costa?
Uno fra questi insomma. 
Il tutto avendo serie possibilità di scudetto e la certezza matematica della Champions


----------



## Tobi (28 Maggio 2016)

Krychowiak farebbe schifo alla causa? Quanto può valere? E soprattutto: Galliani sa chi fosse?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2016)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> No non mi fido. Precisione per precisione diciamo che Tielemans ė un regista ma fa bene anche la mezzala, mentre Witsel ė una mezzala ma sa fare egregiamente il regista, nonche' l'esterno offensivo in un 4231. Vedi i ruoli in maniera troppo rigida a mio avviso.
> In un 442 classico con cc in linea Witsel sapendo fare l'est. off. puo' fare senza problemi l esterno ; Tielemans sicuramente meno ma ė da vedere. In ogni caso se non Tielemans metti come esterno Pjanic, e il belga lo riporti al suo ruolo di regista affianco a Kucka mediano classico. Con un attaccante come Ibrahimovic che spazia e domina su tutto il versante d'attacco poi andrebbero bene esterni non troppo avanzati che giocano bene palla terra.
> Ecco perchė a mio avviso un 442 con questi giocatori si puo' fare (o in alternativa optare per il 4312).
> 
> Poi va be io voglio un centrocampo completamente rifondato con giocatori tecnici, che poi il modo di farli giocare lo si trova sempre. Questi mi sembrano tra i migliori realmente prendibili (credo lo sia anche Pjanic se 40 li sborsi). Inutile parlare di Isco che e' imprendilbile..


Vabbè, quanto volevo dire l'ho detto. Venirmi a dire che Tielemans e Witsel possono fare gli esterni, per me, è come dire che il cielo è viola, quindi come faccio a dimostrarti che è azzurro? Non possono, non ne hanno l'attitudine e non ne hanno le necessarie qualità tecniche: sanno saltare l'uomo ma non come sarebbe necessario sulla fascia; hanno tecnica per gestire il pallone e smistare gioco ma non ne hanno per andare al cross; non hanno la velocità dell'esterno; hanno la copertura della mezz'ala (Witsel è abbastanza difensivo) ma non hanno la copertura dell'esterno di centrocampo. Più di così.


----------



## Sand (28 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Krychowiak farebbe schifo alla causa? Quanto può valere? E soprattutto: Galliani sa chi fosse?



A me piace molto, ma non possiamo certo cambiare 11 titolari.
Kuco in una buona squadra sono convinto possa fare la sua parte.
Poi l'anno prossimo, a gennaio o a giugno magari lo si sostituisce, ma con uno più forte del polacco.
A me piacerebbe un centrocampo del genere.
Kucka
Bonaventura Witsel
Herrera


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Se si punta subito al top, spero in Benatia vicino a Romagnoli, Vrsaljko, due centrocampisti: Witsel finalmente possiamo permettercelo, anche se mi piace di più Andrè Gomes, e uno fra Pjanic con la clausola o Herrera del Manchester, davanti un nome grosso, anzi di più.
> Benzema va via da Madrid?
> E Cavani da Parigi?
> Diego Costa?
> ...



Quoto, anche se non impazzisco per Witsel e ne prenderei un altro. Io mi libererei di Bacca ma questi non ci vengono per il momento e bisogna ripiegare su una promessa.


----------



## Sand (28 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, quanto volevo dire l'ho detto. Venirmi a dire che Tielemans e Witsel possono fare gli esterni, per me, è come dire che il cielo è viola, quindi come faccio a dimostrarti che è azzurro? Non possono, non ne hanno l'attitudine e non ne hanno le necessarie qualità tecniche: sanno saltare l'uomo ma non come sarebbe necessario sulla fascia; hanno tecnica per gestire il pallone e smistare gioco ma non ne hanno per andare al cross; non hanno la velocità dell'esterno; hanno la copertura della mezz'ala (Witsel è abbastanza difensivo) ma non hanno la copertura dell'esterno di centrocampo. Più di così.



Nessuno dei due ha niente dell'esterno, ma proprio zero.
Bonaventura, Enzo Perez e pochi altri sono quelli che mi vengono in mente, ma sono esterni che nascono nel 4-4-2 e si adattano mezzali.
Ma Tielemans e Witsel sono centrocampisti puri.
Oltre a non avere il minimo cambio di passo.


----------



## Sand (28 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto, anche se non impazzisco per Witsel e ne prenderei un altro. Io mi libererei di Bacca ma questi non ci vengono per il momento e bisogna ripiegare su una promessa.



Bacca io lo terrei, con un attaccante più di manovra vicino, ne gioverebbe anche lui.
Ovviamente devi offrire un ingaggio all'altezza e la prospettiva di una squadra che nel giro di qualche anno arrivi a giocarsela con i top club europei.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei due ha niente dell'esterno, ma proprio zero.
> Bonaventura, Enzo Perez e pochi altri sono quelli che mi vengono in mente, ma sono esterni che nascono nel 4-4-2 e si adattano mezzali.
> Ma Tielemans e Witsel sono centrocampisti puri.
> Oltre a non avere il minimo cambio di passo.



Ma Konoplyanka ha perso il posto a Siviglia? Quasi quasi.. Altro da valutare è Turan.


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Maggio 2016)

La squadra deve essere rifondata lungo la spina dorsale, servono un difensore centrale, due centrocampisti, un trequartista (o esterno offensivo) e un attaccante. Tutti di livello internazionale e già pronti, le giovani promesse per formazioni in stile football manager meglio lasciarle perdere oppure si possono prendere ma non per fare i titolari
- Difensore centrale: di difensori ce ne sono non tantissimi in giro, la lista si limita a Benatia o Godin come nomi degni di nota. Benatia dalla sua è più giovane, conosce già il campionato, costa meno (20-25m), e ora non è più titolare nel Bayern con l'arrivo di Hummels. Godin invece non so quanta voglia abbia di lasciare l'Atletico, ma sarebbe il difensore perfetto. Leader, ottimo in fase difensiva e, IMHO, miglior saltatore di testa al mondo.
- Centrocampisti: a mio avviso serve un regista e una mezz'ala. Come regista Fabregas sarebbe il massimo ma anche Krychowiak sarebbe buono, poi con il possibile arrivo di Emery diverrebbe ottimo. Come mezz'ala ovviamente Pjanic, o in alternativa Thiago Alcantara. 
- Trequartista/esterno: ci sono veramente TANTISSIMI nomi appetibili che non trovano spazio nelle loro società e di altissimo livello che potrebbero cambiarci la squadra e darci quel giocatore capace di fare l'ultimo passaggio che tanto è mancato in questi ultimi anni: Gotze, Isco, James Rodriguez, Arda Turan, Pastore sono solo alcuni dei nomi, e tutti con una cifra intorno ai 40 milioni possono essere presi.
- Attacante: Zlatan.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma Konoplyanka ha perso il posto a Siviglia? Quasi quasi.. Altro da valutare è Turan.


In realtà non è mai riuscito a ritagliarsi i gradi di titolare.
Ma non lo vedo adattabile come mezzala.
Fra l'altro preso a parametro zero.

Questi comunque sono dei pour parler.
Se arriva Emery, le mezzali non serviranno, fa un 4231 classico.
Due mastini senza grosse qualità da incursori davanti alla difesa, un regista avanzato, due ali brave nel ripiegare, e una punta.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> In realtà non è mai riuscito a ritagliarsi i gradi di titolare.
> Ma non lo vedo adattabile come mezzala.
> Fra l'altro preso a parametro zero.
> 
> ...



Io intendevo come esterno, anche se lì abbiamo Bonaventura. Può giocare a destra Konoplyanka?


----------



## Schism75 (29 Maggio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Bella squadra ma il PSG cede giocatori solo se lo decide lui... quindi addio Marquinhos e sopratutto Marcolino.



Va beh tanto era per giocare no? Figurati se Galliani farebbe un mercato del genere, pur avendo eventualmente disponibilità economica.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Maggio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Va beh tanto era per giocare no? Figurati se Galliani farebbe un mercato del genere, pur avendo eventualmente disponibilità economica.



Infatti, noi facciamo tutte teorie molto buone e di qualità ma dimentichiamo che il mercato verrà probabilmente gestito dal pelato ancora una volta.
I 30 milioni per Pavoletti sono già pronti


----------



## kollaps (29 Maggio 2016)

Donnarumma 
Van der Wiel , Godin, Romagnoli, Vangioni
Arda turan, Krychowiak, Fernandinho, Bonaventura 
Ibra bacca

All. Emery


----------



## Jaqen (29 Maggio 2016)

Un difensore centrale di alto livello: Godin, Benatia, gente così.
Luiz Gustavo e un altro centrocampista


----------



## DannySa (29 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Van der Wiel , Godin, Romagnoli, Vangioni
> Arda turan, Krychowiak, Fernandinho, Bonaventura
> Ibra bacca
> ...



Se i terzini sono quelli tanto vale puntare ancora su Abate e il mai domo De Sciglio.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Giugno 2016)

Ri-uppo il topic: a tutti quelli che credono che i cinesi eluderanno il FPF gonfiando le sponsorizzazioni auguro di leggere alcuni articoli che stanno uscendo ora sull'Inter e il Suning.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ri-uppo il topic: a tutti quelli che credono che i cinesi eluderanno il FPF gonfiando le sponsorizzazioni auguro di leggere alcuni articoli che stanno uscendo ora sull'Inter e il Suning.



Leggi qui: http://www.milanworld.net/inter-ecc...suning-mercato-low-cost-e-il-fpf-vt37598.html 

La situazione nostra è diversa da quella dell'Inter. Noi possiamo presentare un piano di rilancio quadriennale in base al quale dimostrare come faremo ad aumentare il fatturato e a raggiungere il pareggio in bilancio. E visto che in Cina siamo conosciutissimi, dubito che le sponsorizzazioni verranno contestate.


----------

